# Betta laying down is it ok?



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello! I’m new here🤗 just hoping to get some answers my newly betta (1 month) has been sluggish the last day or two he’s still fairly active and can reach surface but seems to be laying down all the time any answers as to what could be wrong and how to help him🥺


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

BettaBeanz said:


> View attachment 1029837
> View attachment 1029838
> View attachment 1029839
> Hello! I’m new here🤗 just hoping to get some answers my newly betta (1 month) has been sluggish the last day or two he’s still fairly active and can reach surface but seems to be laying down all the time any answers as to what could be wrong and how to help him🥺


10 gallon 
Water temp 77.2 
Feed him pellets and frozen blood worms


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

Beautiful betta! He is most likely just resting.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Could you fill out this form so we can get a good idea of your setup?









*****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so...


Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions. Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

Nova betta said:


> Could you fill out this form so we can get a good idea of your setup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Housing:
How many gallons is your tank? 10
Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? Yes
What temperature is your tank? 77
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? 2 zebra snails 

Food:
What food brand do you use?Aqueon 
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets 
Freeze-dried? Yes 
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? 1-2 times daily 2-3 pellets 

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? New tank have performed 1 water change 
What percentage of water did you change? 20% 
What is the source of your water? Fresh 
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Vacuum 
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner? Tetra 

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water before the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity 

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? 2 days ago 
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? No 
How has your Betta’s behavior changed?
Is your Betta still eating? Laying down a lot , started fasting him 
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? No 
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No 
How long have you owned your Betta? 1 month 
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? No


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> Beautiful betta! He is most likely just resting.


I hope so :/ he seems to be laying all day though I haven’t seen him behave like this he is swimming really weird and falling down into plants to lay


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

itsme_bettafishlover said:


> Beautiful betta! He is most likely just resting.





BettaBeanz said:


> I hope so :/ he seems to be laying all day though I haven’t seen him behave like this he is swimming really weird and falling down into plants to lay


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

Nova betta said:


> Could you fill out this form so we can get a good idea of your setup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just tested the water but I don’t have the readings for the test strip I threw it away before writing this post and don’t have anymore


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

BettaBeanz said:


> Housing:
> How many gallons is your tank? 10
> Does it have a filter? Yes
> Does it have a heater? Yes
> ...


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

For feeding I would recommend feeding him until his stomach is round, their stomachs are meant to expand when they eat and if they don’t, you are likely under feeding. He doesn’t necessarily look underweight but just something I wanted to mention.

which aqueon food are you feeding? If it’s aqueon color or aqueon betta then it’s a good quality food but if it’s the aqueon pro I would recommend switching foods as that one is full of fillers and is not very healthy. I wouldn’t fast him unless he’s bloated so I would start feeding him again. 

when was the last time you did a water change?


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

Nova betta said:


> For feeding I would recommend feeding him until his stomach is round, their stomachs are meant to expand when they eat and if they don’t, you are likely under feeding. He doesn’t necessarily look underweight but just something I wanted to mention.
> 
> which aqueon food are you feeding? If it’s aqueon color or aqueon betta then it’s a good quality food but if it’s the aqueon pro I would recommend switching foods as that one is full of fillers and is not very healthy. I wouldn’t fast him unless he’s bloated so I would start feeding him again.
> 
> when was the last time you did a water change?


Aqueon Color , ok I will feed him now thank you! The last time I did a water change was about a week ago and I bought a new filter cartridge today


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

Nova betta said:


> For feeding I would recommend feeding him until his stomach is round, their stomachs are meant to expand when they eat and if they don’t, you are likely under feeding. He doesn’t necessarily look underweight but just something I wanted to mention.
> 
> which aqueon food are you feeding? If it’s aqueon color or aqueon betta then it’s a good quality food but if it’s the aqueon pro I would recommend switching foods as that one is full of fillers and is not very healthy. I wouldn’t fast him unless he’s bloated so I would start feeding him again.
> 
> when was the last time you did a water change?


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

Nova betta said:


> For feeding I would recommend feeding him until his stomach is round, their stomachs are meant to expand when they eat and if they don’t, you are likely under feeding. He doesn’t necessarily look underweight but just something I wanted to mention.
> 
> which aqueon food are you feeding? If it’s aqueon color or aqueon betta then it’s a good quality food but if it’s the aqueon pro I would recommend switching foods as that one is full of fillers and is not very healthy. I wouldn’t fast him unless he’s bloated so I would start feeding him again.
> 
> when was the last time you did a water change?


I just fed him one pebble now he seems to be breathing heavy it looks like weird lil white things are sticking out of his gils


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

do you have a way to test your water again? It could possibly be related to water quality.

He’s eating which is a good sign so go ahead and feed him 2-3 more pellets and then another meal later today.

Also, you don’t need to buy replacement filter cartridges, when you do it basically restarts your cycle. Most of the beneficial bacteria lives in the filter cartridge so throwing it away gets rid of it. When did you add the new cartridge? Is your aquarium cycled? If so, how did you cycle it?


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

Nova betta said:


> do you have a way to test your water again? It could possibly be related to water quality.
> 
> He’s eating which is a good sign so go ahead and feed him 2-3 more pellets and then another meal later today.
> 
> Also, you don’t need to buy replacement filter cartridges, when you do it basically restarts your cycle. Most of the beneficial bacteria lives in the filter cartridge so throwing it away gets rid of it. When did you add the new cartridge? Is your aquarium cycled? If so, how did you cycle it?


He ate another 2 pebbles I will feed him a couple more later I’m gonna test water again now . I had no idea so I put the new cartridge in today I thought it might help


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

Nova betta said:


> do you have a way to test your water again? It could possibly be related to water quality.
> 
> He’s eating which is a good sign so go ahead and feed him 2-3 more pellets and then another meal later today.
> 
> Also, you don’t need to buy replacement filter cartridges, when you do it basically restarts your cycle. Most of the beneficial bacteria lives in the filter cartridge so throwing it away gets rid of it. When did you add the new cartridge? Is your aquarium cycled? If so, how did you cycle it?










does this help?


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes, thank you!
you don’t have an ammonia test by chance to you? Nitrite looks good, there normally should be some nitrates but since your tank looks to be planted the plants will also use the nitrates.
If you have the old filter cartridge I would put it back, if not, just keep an eye on your test readings. Anytime the nitrite is at .5ppm do a 50% water change.
I’m not sure what is wrong with him, but I think something is up. I’m going to tag some people that are more knowledgeable than I am:
@RussellTheShihTzu @KekeTheBettaDoc 

in the meantime, is he swimming or just laying down? If he’s laying down most of the time I would move him to a small container that you can float in his current tank, that way he won’t have to work as hard to get to the surface to get air. Any leaves or plants he can rest on is good as well. You will have to do a daily water change since it’s a smaller container.
If he’s swimming I would leave him in the aquarium but do a 50% water change in case there is any ammonia present.


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

Nova betta said:


> Yes, thank you!
> you don’t have an ammonia test by chance to you? Nitrite looks good, there normally should be some nitrates but since your tank looks to be planted the plants will also use the nitrates.
> If you have the old filter cartridge I would put it back, if not, just keep an eye on your test readings. Anytime the nitrite is at .5ppm do a 50% water change.
> I’m not sure what is wrong with him, but I think something is up. I’m going to tag some people that are more knowledgeable than I am:
> ...


I do not have a ammonia test I threw the filter away would it still be good to use out the trash I wrapped it in a paper towel? Thank you for your help! He swims around a lil bit and comes up to the front when I approach the tank but mostly just laying he swims up to the top and lays on the magnet for cleaning near the surface


----------



## Metal Guru (Apr 25, 2021)

Water quality is everything to betta health. Since your tank is new I doubt that you have established a colony of good bacteria yet. 
Until that happens and the tank is cycling, you will need to check nitrites and nitrates EVERY DAY. Perform 50% water changes as required. After about 30 days, the bacteria colony should be established. When you can get close to <zero> nitrites for a week straight, your in the clear. However, I recommend performing 20% water changes weekly after that and vacuum 30-50% of the bottom when you change water. 
You will also need to aerate the water with an air stone and pump.
Don't wait to take these actions. Every day matters. Head up to your local aquarium store and get the stuff you don't have ASAP.
Fishkeeping isn't a lot of work, but does require daily attention to stay ahead of any issues. Bettas make great pets due to their intelligence and interactivity.
I just wish I could take mine on a walk


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

Nova betta said:


> Yes, thank you!
> you don’t have an ammonia test by chance to you? Nitrite looks good, there normally should be some nitrates but since your tank looks to be planted the plants will also use the nitrates.
> If you have the old filter cartridge I would put it back, if not, just keep an eye on your test readings. Anytime the nitrite is at .5ppm do a 50% water change.
> I’m not sure what is wrong with him, but I think something is up. I’m going to tag some people that are more knowledgeable than I am:
> ...


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

Metal Guru said:


> Water quality is everything to betta health. Since your tank is new I doubt that you have established a colony of good bacteria yet.
> Until that happens and the tank is cycling, you will need to check nitrites and nitrates EVERY DAY. Perform 50% water changes as required. After about 30 days, the bacteria colony should be established. When you can get close to <zero> nitrites for a week straight, your in the clear. However, I recommend performing 20% water changes weekly after that and vacuum 30-50% of the bottom when you change water.
> You will also need to aerate the water with an air stone and pump.
> Don't wait to take these actions. Every day matters. Head up to your local aquarium store and get the stuff you don't have ASAP.
> ...


----------



## Metal Guru (Apr 25, 2021)

BettaBeanz said:


> View attachment 1029907


Does that kit have a fresh water chart because it's labeled as being for saltwater?
I use the ELOS brand NH4 kit which can be used for both.


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

Metal Guru said:


> Does that kit have a fresh water chart because it's labeled as being for saltwater?
> I use the ELOS brand NH4 kit which can be used for both.


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

Metal Guru said:


> Does that kit have a fresh water chart because it's labeled as being for saltwater?
> I use the ELOS brand NH4 kit which can be used for both.


I didn’t even realize I used the wrong chart looks like it’s 0.25 ammonia what do I do with


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

Metal Guru said:


> Does that kit have a fresh water chart because it's labeled as being for saltwater?
> I use the ELOS brand NH4 kit which can be used for both.


What should I do*


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Get a SeaChem Ammonia Alert. If it doesn't register the "Ammonia" you are reading is harmless Ammonium.

"Total Ammonia" is NH3 (toxic "Free Ammonia") and NH4 (non-toxic Ammonium) together. The API test registers TA and doesn't differentiate. The Ammonia Alert only reads NH3. If it doesn't register you are seeing the harmless NH4.

Added: Always read the results against a white background.


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Get a SeaChem Ammonia Alert. If it doesn't register the "Ammonia" you are reading is harmless Ammonium.
> 
> "Total Ammonia" is NH3 (toxic "Free Ammonia") and NH4 (non-toxic Ammonium) together. The API test registers TA and doesn't differentiate. The Ammonia Alert only reads NH3. If it doesn't register you are seeing the harmless NH4.
> 
> Added: Always read the results against a white background.


I will pick that up tomorrow, thank you!


----------



## Metal Guru (Apr 25, 2021)

Back to the original question: why is your Betta laying around.
Because that is what they do. Imagine trying to swim in a wedding gown. You wouldn't swim fast and it would take a lot of energy. Bettas are not very hydrodynamic; they aren't slippery like a shark. They are draggy with those big fins. So they rest.
A resting Betta, if it's laying on the bottom or a leaf, is upright. I heard other people say their Bettas will hover head-down or tail down, nearly vertical, when they rest.
If a Betta is laying on it's side in a cupped position, then get very worried.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How is he doing? Has he show any more of the white things from his gills? Can you get a photo?

From your description, he is lethargic, correct? No longer his normal, active self. If this is the case and he has a strong peduncle it is doubtful he is on the bottom because of finnage. If he were a Rose or Feather Tail that might be a possibility but not with your boy.

Follow the forum's tutorial on fish-in cycling CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial and keep water the color below using either Indian Almond Leaves or plain Rooibos Tea.








Please keep us updated.


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> How is he doing? Has he show any more of the white things from his gills? Can you get a photo?
> 
> From your description, he is lethargic, correct? No longer his normal, active self. If this is the case and he has a strong peduncle it is doubtful he is on the bottom because of finnage. If he were a Rose or Feather Tail that might be a possibility but not with your boy.
> 
> ...





RussellTheShihTzu said:


> How is he doing? Has he show any more of the white things from his gills? Can you get a photo?
> 
> From your description, he is lethargic, correct? No longer his normal, active self. If this is the case and he has a strong peduncle it is doubtful he is on the bottom because of finnage. If he were a Rose or Feather Tail that might be a possibility but not with your boy.
> 
> ...


Doesn’t seem like he’s gotten any better maybe a lil he can still swim up to the top for food and likes resting on the magnet near the surface but doesn’t have as much energy swimming around anymore and falls to bottom a lot to lay I picked up a new heater so the tank has been reading 78.3 more constant with my old heater I had constant temp drops I also picked up a air stone because someone suggested it could help with his breathing also got the sea Chem ammonia alert and its reading safe . I will pick up the almond leaves tomorrow and keep you posted thank you for your help!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you can't find IAL, plain Rooibos works as well. While at the pet shop, pick up frozen Brine Shrimp with added Spirulina. That will give him extra nutrition.


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If you can't find IAL, plain Rooibos works as well. While at the pet shop, pick up frozen Brine Shrimp with added Spirulina. That will give him extra nutrition.


He still doesn’t seem to be getting any better it looks like his scales are starting to raise and he’s just been laying on the bottom of the tank in a curled position could this be dropsy? Idk what to do anymore I’ve tried everything and I feel bad that he’s feeling bad  I added the almond leaves to the tank and have been feeding him frozen brine shrimp


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

If his scales are pineconing, it is likely dropsy :/ I'm sorry.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

I had a male veiltale and the reason he was laying down was because I did not cycle the tank. I took him out early enough, though.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Can you get a photo of him from above? Is he eating the brine shrimp? Does his stool look normal?

At this point you can try dosing with Furan-2 which targets both gram negative and gram positive bacteria.

Sometimes we never know what is wrong because so many diseases and other issues have the exact same symptoms. Often it's a process of elimination.

A little side note and to ease your mind: Fish-in cycling did not harm your boy. Just take a look at your parameters: Perfect. Fish-cycling is absolutely safe as water is changed the minute .25 ppm-.50 ppm of Ammonia or Nitrites are noted. Those levels will not harm fish unless allowed to go on for days upon days; usually they don't, though, they creep up to 1.0+. The only time fish can be harmed is if the cycling is not done properly and owners let the parameters get out of whack.


----------



## BettaBeanz (Apr 30, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If you can't find IAL, plain Rooibos works as well. While at the pet shop, pick up frozen Brine Shrimp with added Spirulina. That will give him extra nutrition.





RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Can you get a photo of him from above? Is he eating the brine shrimp? Does his stool look normal?
> 
> At this point you can try dosing with Furan-2 which targets both gram negative and gram positive bacteria.
> 
> ...


He eats a lil of the brine shrimp he’s been struggling more now.
Can I use API Bettafix?


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

BettaBeanz said:


> He eats a lil of the brine shrimp he’s been struggling more now.
> Can I use API Bettafix?
> View attachment 1030414


I'm not an experienced fish keeper but from my experience, it could be dropsy.


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

He is pineconing  Dropsy.

Bettafix has zero scientific merit - it is tea tree oil based which can actually damage the labyrinth organ.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Momofbetta said:


> He is pineconing  Dropsy.
> 
> Bettafix has zero scientific merit - it is tea tree oil based which can actually damage the labyrinth organ.


Actually, the bit about the "fix" meds is Internet misinformation based on anecdotal evidence and flawed logic: My Betta is sick + I used Bettafix + My Betta died = The Bettafix killed my Betta. Forget the Betta was already sick; forget it could have been overdosed or other meds had already been used.

Link below is based on API studies. But the short of it is the oil is refined out of the product to make it water soluble and will not damage labyrinth. It is a natural remedy as are Indian Almond Leaves and Rooibos Tea. It is 0.2% Melaleuca.






Melafix Dangers; Betta, Labyrinth Fish, Pencil Fish







www.fish-as-pets.com





Like others, I believed the misinformation and stopped using it for a while even though I'd never had any issues. Dr. Strohmeyer is well respected the aquatic world.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He does now have Dropsy which is fluid retention and often a sign of organ failure. Epsom Salt @1 tablespoon thoroughly dissolved in one gallon of treated water for no more than 15 minutes. 2 x per day. You can also keep one teaspoon per five gallons in his regular tank. If you want to go with a drug go with Furan-2.

I have no issues with Bettafix but at this point he is too far along for it to do any more than Rooibos Tea or Indian Almond leaves would do.


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Actually, the bit about the "fix" meds is Internet misinformation based on anecdotal evidence and flawed logic: My Betta is sick + I used Bettafix + My Betta died = The Bettafix killed my Betta. Forget the Betta was already sick; forget it could have been overdosed or other meds had already been used.
> 
> Link below is based on API studies. But the short of it is the oil is refined out of the product to make it water soluble and will not damage labyrinth. It is a natural remedy as are Indian Almond Leaves and Rooibos Tea. It is 0.2% Melaleuca.
> 
> ...


^ this is why I love this forum!!! Thank you Linda.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Another myth bites the dust! 😂


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Another myth bites the dust! 😂



Right?! So many still out there needing to be squashed.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

BettaBeanz said:


> He eats a lil of the brine shrimp he’s been struggling more now.
> Can I use API Bettafix?
> View attachment 1030414


How is he doing?


----------

